
AWS RoboMaker – Develop, Test, Deploy, and Manage Intelligent Robotics Apps - coleray
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-robomaker-develop-test-deploy-and-manage-intelligent-robotics-apps/
======
coleray
Go to the AWS console, 1-click sample applications get a simulation up and
running within a few minutes. Start with HelloWorld and move up from there.

Huge disclaimer: I work on the RoboMaker team.

